# Alright New England Guys! Lets herf!



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

Looks like I'll be in your neck of the woods this weekend. Flying to Boston, then picking up a car in Maine and then driving it to Virginia.

So, who is up for hanging around a Beer drinking Cigar Smoking gorilla?

I have been calling coventrycat to see if he is around, but no luck yet. 

cheers!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

and then again maybe not, just got home from a charity wine auction with a 101 fever and full blown ear infection.

looks like a day of bedrest and a good book is instore for me tomorrow.

cheers and I will make it to new england soon. sorry paulmac and conventrycat, i was looking forward to it.


----------

